# Bristol and south west cruise to Ace Cafe May bank holiday



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can us Welshies join up with you on the M4 

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

G12MO X said:


> Well who up for it then ? :wink:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=111618


Where abouts are we starting from?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

We will Start off this side of the bridge and meet up at a services along the M4

the more the merrier 

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

conlechi said:


> We will Start off this side of the bridge and meet up at a services along the M4
> 
> the more the merrier
> 
> Mark


What about for people on the Bristol side


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

First proper stopping point would be LeighDelamer(?sp) services just before Chippenham I guess. Will probably see you all there if I'm not starting from closer to London.

And if anyone is interested I've got a meet lined up for 1st June down our way too: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=111917


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep leigh Delamare services just before Junction 17 ( Eastbound ) would be a good meeting place 

Mark


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Can i meet up with you guys as well,dont know who's coming down from by me,but i'll meet up there if thats ok.
cheers
jon


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

southjj said:


> Can i meet up with you guys as well,dont know who's coming down from by me,but i'll meet up there if thats ok.
> cheers
> jon


 Hi Jon,
we can meet up anywhere along the M4 , last year we stopped at a few of the services to meet others 

Mark


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Where is the Ace Cafe ?
What's the route ?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

liffy99 said:


> Where is the Ace Cafe ?
> What's the route ?


just outside London

see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=115065

M4 Mainly

Mark


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

have only just seen this meet - can't see where the start point / time is as I'd be happy to come along too. :arrow:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

fizzrichardson said:


> have only just seen this meet - can't see where the start point / time is as I'd be happy to come along too. :arrow:


 We will be travelling along the M4 stopping at services to meet up , Leigh Delamare , Services between J17 and 18 could be an option for you

Mark


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

what eta at the services pls??


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

fizzrichardson said:


> what eta at the services pls??


Not 100% sure yet and will confirm times as the event gets closer but i am guessing we will be at that services around 9.30'ish

Keep an eye on the thread for updates

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'd like to join this cruise please. Leigh Delamare would suit me too.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Will post up some times later this week 

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

see you all at LD at 8am then.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you then go in via the M4 as I may be able to meet up


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

robokn said:


> Do you then go in via the M4 as I may be able to meet up


Yep Rob,
most of the way down to London 

we can stop along the way at the services

Mark


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Mark what time do you think you'll be passing A34 junction?? or onto the M25

rob


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Rob...not sure we'll be venturing onto the M25? Think its off at J2 of the M4 and then up the North Circular.

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

See you all bright and early in the morning 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Me and the missus will be there for 8ish

Matt


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

See you at 0800.


----------

